
Ask HN: Browser Based or Desktop App? - aresant
Curious what HN crowds experience has been in releasing a desktop enabled version of their product?<p>Slack, for instance, pitches a 33% overall speed improvement, 10x benefits in some cases, etc.(a)<p>With those benefits one would expect that overall satisfaction would track up, leading retention and usage.<p>But I can&#x27;t find much topical data.<p>I&#x27;d love to understand:<p>1 - What is your overall &quot;take&quot; rate from customers and do those cohorts behave differently?<p>2 - Any data that you have or studies online that make the business case?<p>(a) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;slackhq.com&#x2F;introducing-a-more-efficient-slack-desktop-experience
======
q92z8oeif
datapoint 1: if the user is not on the platform you provide your desktop app,
you lost that client.

this alone would steer me into browser based. And by browser i mean browser,
javascript even as an enhancement. but i guess on this i am on the minority
since most people here assume browser means chrome. sigh.

